# Multiple Exposure / Composite Photos



## markpowell001 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi all,Firstly, my first post here, so please be gentle! Been looking around the forums and some good stuff! I'm newish to all this, still saving for the big camera, so a lot of my stuff is tidied up on photoshop and tinkering at the mo, hence the reason I'm posting in this section.I dunno what it's officially called, I've heard a few names for it, as the title suggests.  Basically the technique I'm looking to get some practice with is the one where you have one scene and say, the same person in several different places, positions, poses.  I think the original technique was multiple exposure, but from my research, without the correct type of camera it's a case of photoshopping.  Which gets me onto my question (finally)!I'm kinda familiar with PS so can work my way around it, but knowing exactly what tools to use for specific jobs is where is am coming a proper with this effect.  I read photomerge does it, but that's mainly for panoramic.  I have tried layering two photos on top and using the erasure tool, but that left a lot of ghosting on the image I was exposing.I'm looking for a few hints and tips on which tools to use to blend the two same backgounds but only exposing the changed characters, or any other technique that creates the same effect.I have looked around the forum, but can't find any pointers, but a lot fo good pics!Any help or tips much appreciated... Hell, even the correct name and im sure google would help too! LolThanks,Mark.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 10, 2011)

Layers?


----------



## Edsport (Jun 10, 2011)

It's called multiplicity photography not multiple exposure. Google should have some tutorials...


----------



## KmH (Jun 11, 2011)

Paragraphs?


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jun 11, 2011)

KmH said:


> Paragraphs?


What the heck is up with you and the fact that 99% of your posts are grammar related or quoting the rules?  Don't you ever go out and take photographs?


----------



## tyler_h (Jun 11, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Paragraphs?
> ...



Someone's got to encourage people to post with good grammar.

I opened this thread, looked at the post and scrolled down without reading it cause it's just a lump of text.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 11, 2011)

KmH said:


> Paragraphs?



Yeah, there was also a problem with the forum yesterday that removed spaces, return/enter/paragraph breaks and lumped the text. Soooooo....


----------



## KmH (Jun 11, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Paragraphs?
> ...


Every day.

Photography is a form of communication, but it is a lot harder to communicate with photographs than it is to communicate with the written word.

If people are sloppy, lazy, and not thoughtful when they communicate with the written word, there is not a lot of hope for their ability to communicate photographically.


----------



## KmH (Jun 11, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Paragraphs?
> ...


Yes. I was on the forums yestererday too, but I manged to work around the problems and still post ok.


----------



## expo (Jun 11, 2011)

tyler_h said:


> Someone's got to encourage people to post with good grammar.
> 
> I opened this thread, looked at the post and scrolled down without reading it cause it's just a lump of text.




That should be "because" not "cause".


----------



## molested_cow (Jun 11, 2011)

It's not really paragraphs. It's about the structure of conveying the idea.

Back in elementary school when I learnt how to write a composition, essay or letter, it's always:

1. What's the goal or purpose of the letter.
2. Describe the details to support the purpose.
3. Remind the reader what the purpose is and conclude.

Also, sentence structure should be short and sweet ( avoid getting too complicated and therefore avoid getting tripped up in grammatical errors).

That said, it's not uncommon to come across some horribly written messages in professional/work emails. It can cause unnecessary damage due to misunderstanding because when it comes to politics, everyone gets super sensitive.


Back to the OP's question. It's just like trying to get a good exposure on the photo paper in the dark room. You use all the tools that are available to you. Dodge and burn(directly translated from dark room techniques), clone tool(nose grease), combination of different photographs or exposures in localized areas (masking and selective exposure)... it's the same in photoshop. There's no one tool you use to make it happen. You need to know exactly what you want first, think about what you need to do and the sequence of the operation, then look at the tool box to see what it has to offer.


----------



## expo (Jun 11, 2011)

molested_cow said:


> It's not really paragraphs. It's about the structure of conveying the idea.
> 
> Back in elementary school when I learnt how to write a composition, essay or letter, it's always:
> 
> ...



That seems to me to be good advice.


----------



## Moe (Jun 11, 2011)

[deleted]


----------



## markpowell001 (Jun 12, 2011)

THanks Moe, that's what I am getting at.  I will try some more.. I will post my pic, it's not great, but it's my first attempt with a not very god camera.As for the post, sorry I started a debate on English grammar! I did put spaces and paragraphs in it, I figured it was "because" I wrote it on my iPad, but must have been the site that screwed it up! (and I had, had a glass or two of wine) I will search for cloning and see if I can find some more info on best practices, techniques etc...


----------



## markpowell001 (Jun 12, 2011)

OK. I put spaces in that last post. Defo something wrong with either posting on an apple device or the site! Apologies!


----------



## Edsport (Jun 13, 2011)

Is this what you're looking for? This is my grandaughter in the photo 3 times. If it's whtat you're looking for it's called "multiplicity photography"...


----------



## markpowell001 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks Edsport. Exactly what I'm looking for. Cool pic, now to give it a shot (again)


----------

